# Goat go down from coccidia?



## RusticAcresFarm (Dec 31, 2020)

Has anyone ever had a goat go down due to coccidia? Our little guy (about 8 mos old)  wasn’t showing any obvious signs of coccidia but tested positive last night (No diarrhea, etc) .  Last night When my husband went out to the barn to put the goats in for the night he was down.  He could stand when helped up but not well and was zoned out. We took him in the the emergency vet and he had hypoglycemia, he was hypothermic and tested positive to coccidia. They gave him fluids and electrolytes, warmed him up,  and he was on his way to getting better. He was standing, walking, looked much better.  Today he cannot stand, but everything else is normal. He is eating like crazy, drinking, peeing, pooping, All the good stuff.  Except standing/walking. He accomplished 5 minutes standing and about 5 steps toward treats before his front legs gave out.  We have been talking to the vet all day and we are giving him until tomorrow to stand before we take him back in. Has anyone seen anything like this before?


----------

